# "Cage Feet"



## Nolerama (Mar 5, 2009)

First, what you all think of these? They're Cage Feet from American Stand Up. They sound great in theory and for training, but a buddy of mine bought them and they were destroyed within 30 minutes of training.

Not cool, since they're $30.

Again, I like the concept, but are there similar products out there that would be more durable?


----------



## Steve (Mar 5, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> First, what you all think of these? They're Cage Feet from American Stand Up. They sound great in theory and for training, but a buddy of mine bought them and they were destroyed within 30 minutes of training.
> 
> Not cool, since they're $30.
> 
> Again, I like the concept, but are there similar products out there that would be more durable?


I saw this and was wondering about the durability: 

"Designed for fight night/competition use, not for the wear and tear of everyday training
- Based on the sensitive nature of the Cage Feet, these items are not returnable"​


----------



## elder999 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> First, what you all think of these? They're Cage Feet from American Stand Up. They sound great in theory and for training, but a buddy of mine bought them and they were destroyed within 30 minutes of training.
> 
> Not cool, since they're $30.
> 
> Again, I like the concept, but are there similar products out there that would be more durable?


 
From the webpage:



> Designed for fight night/competition use, *not for the wear and tear of everyday training*


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah... should have read the fine print there. At least I didn't order them for myself.


----------



## Steve (Mar 5, 2009)

But still... at that price they should last for more than one event.  There's a fine line between fragile and disposable.


----------

